# American Kenpo Sucessors...



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2001)

Do we really need a successor? I don't think we do. I don't see anyone person that could do it anyway.

I think what we need is a board of people to do this. But even that I can't see being possible.

Who would you like to see on that board?

Huk Planas would be one person I'd vote for. Who else would you all like to see?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 11, 2001)

Well, not being a kenpo practitioner myself, I can only give my opinion on this type of problem.  

First, I would ask how many , oh, 8th dans and above are there?  If there aren't many of those, then 7th dan and above.  From this group of people, select the most senior (time-wise) who have been the most active in the art and create the board from that group of people.  They would vote on all matters concerning the system, each with an equal vote.

However, since there appear to be so many splits and factions within the kenpo community, I don't think it would be possible to eliminate personal bias and favoratism.  If this were done immediately after Parker Sr.'s death, then it may not have been an issue.  Then again, if he officially designated a successor, it wouldn't be that big of an issue.  There'd still some who would claim succession even if someone had been publicly designated.  That's just human nature, unfortunately.  

Okay, I'm babbling again, this time about something I've got no business discussing.  So sorry.

Cthulhu

PS.  Congrats on your 'orange belt', Gou!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2001)

The problem is that there are more than a handful of people claiming 9th or 10th. In my opinion there are too many but then who am i to say?

The other problem is that even someone who has been in the art a long time might be seen as invalid to another person due to curriculum changes in the art etc. How long the spent with Parker doing what.

There was the American kenpo Senior Council, (AKSC) which tried to oversee all the organizations and associations to bring some continuity but some people didn't want to play ball and wanted more rank.

I think the best was to look at rank is to evaluate people based on how they move and what they know. A combination of that.

I have to agree with you on the idea that even the concept of a council cannot be agreed upon and that in itself is just damn sad. The worst thing is that I see the Modern Arnis players heading down this very road and nothing seems to be able to stop it.


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 12, 2001)

Sorry I am not a Kenpo practicioner but I was wondering where Jeff Speakman fits into all of this.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

Speakman has his own organization. The AKKS. He's not really a successor to the system per say. There would be many ahead of him. He has his own group that does their own thing. A lot of good guys in it and a few jerks, like many groups.

He has good things and bad things and while the dirt is always fun to hear it's not worth the print.

His movie, "The Perfect Weapon" was a great boon to the art in terms of general knowledge.


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 13, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Just wondering how it all fits together. He seems to move well and that's how I look at most martial artists. There also seems to be so many simularities with technique. 
 Miller


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

Unfortunately, Speakman's other movies were pretty much duds.  I enjoyed "Perfect Weapon", but couldn't get into his other flicks.  

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

At the "Gathering of Eagles" are these Kenpo and Kenpo off shoots for the most part from Parkers group? It seems as if there are some major players attending. I know Dan Inosanto was asked to attend but to date has not been able to. 
Jim Miller


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 14, 2001)

Most if not all Kenpo in the USA that was developed here is in some way linked to Ed Parker. I'm not saying it all is his or had his stamp but he seems to always be involved or connected.

Most of Speakman's flicks after "The Perfect Weapon" were duds. But still he's been in more movies than me.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

Hey Gou,

Do you know if American Kenpo, Kosho Ryu Kempo, Kara-ho Kempo, and Shaolin Kenpo share any common forms?  

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 15, 2001)

I don't know. if you really want to know you might surf on over to www.ikko.com and ask the guy who runs that site. He knows a lot about that kinda stuff and it's history.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 15, 2001)

Thanks for the link, Gou...I'll check it out.

Does the 'family tree' go like this:

Mitose (Kosho Ryu)
|
Chow (Kara Ho)
|
Parker (American Kenpo)

?

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 15, 2001)

That seems to be the prevailing theory. A;though there are those who disagree where people sit through those three guys. However I would say that's about as close as you'll get.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 10, 2001)

With all the furor erupting in the filipino arts section I'm gonna hide out in here. All you crazy stick weilding manics scare the poop outa me.

Heh heh heh


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 10, 2001)

Heh, know what you mean, Gou.  Hell, I probably shouldn't even be posting there in the first place, me not being a FMA practitioner and all.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 11, 2001)

But it's always fun to throw our 2 cents worth in. Besides, they need us for comic relief!


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

It is fun to see you on the floor


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 11, 2001)

Well, most of the time I actually AM on the floor. So it's like home to me. 

I wish I had a school to call my own. Then I would have my own floor.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 11, 2001)

Since I was the only one who could really fall and knew most of the techniques, I was always my instructor's 'fall guy' for self-defense techniques.  I've done them so much, it's gotten to the point where I actually _like_ being thrown.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 11, 2001)

Erupting? What erupting? I must have missed something.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

For a borad of directors to help take kenpo in the direction needed I would have to agree about Huk Planas.   Plus I would add Frrank Trejo, Paul Mills, Lee Wedlake, Brian Duffy, and that would be all we need.  The odd number guarantees no ties on voting.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

A council was already tried and failed.
Sadly.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 20, 2001)

I nominate Gou to lead us.  With his iron hand he can mold us into fine Kenpoists.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 20, 2001)

Dude, you shouldn't drink and surf the net.

I'm an idiot. We all know that.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 20, 2001)

But I am the one with the nickname Bonehead!!!:cheers:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 20, 2001)

Touche...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Touche...
> *



I hope you only meant it as Touche and that you did not forget the D at the end of the word.  It has happened a in your neck of the woods before.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

You wouldn't want me on the board I see!

ok now I know where I stand in your guys eyes!

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

Thats it use the whole guilt thing, having you been getting lessons from my wife on how to make people feel guilty to get what you want.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

Just going by what you post.!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

And when was that posted? Hmmm long before you joined us here and before your recent promotion.  The reason I put the names I did was so there would only be squabbling 50% of the time not 90% of the time.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

So do I make a difference?  lol  I'll start the squibbling hee hee
especially if things are not done right!  lol

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 14, 2002)

I think they should fight for it! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I think they should fight for it! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: *



That would be interesting to see.  But only if egos couldn't be used as weapons.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

Egos...... whats that?
:shrug:
 :idunno:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Egos...... whats that?
> :shrug:
> :idunno: *



I was not implying that you had an ego, but I have seen some in my days in American Kenpo.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 15, 2002)

I know what you mean.   There are  some out there that won't even take the time to talk on a board because that would be below them.  I like working in the trenches with the recruits!

:asian:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 15, 2002)

Early in my Kenpo training I was told to spread the Kenpo word. That's what I have done for a long time.

Dave Simmons


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I know what you mean.   There are  some out there that won't even take the time to talk on a board because that would be below them.  I like working in the trenches with the recruits!
> 
> :asian: *



Then, there are some, who just can't get logged into this recalcitrant forum!:soapbox:

Seriously though, if there were ever a "successful" attempt at a Senior Council, I couldn't imagine one without the Saintly Goldendragon on it!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

You now hear a loud "Ping" sound and see the halo pop up above my head!  lol

:angel: 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

Glad to see you over here !!!
:boing1:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Then, there are some, who just can't get logged into this recalcitrant forum!*



Welcome! Please post in the support forum or e-mail a moderator if you are having difficulty. I may be reached at arnisador@martialtalk.com for example.

-Arnisador-
-MT Mod-


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 16, 2002)

Made it ok... Had my cookie rejection rated too high.  Firewalls can be a real pain in the patoot!

Thanks D!  For the welcome... Figured I catch up with you somewhere, somehow! :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2002)

Lots of good posters and decent discussions.....


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Egos...... whats that?
> :shrug:
> :idunno: *


 Aren't those waffles?  I got the maple syrup!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 11, 2004)

Now that EP Jr. is at the helm of the IKKA there are alot of people coming back.  I'm not saying he is a high ranking Black belt or anything.  I'm just saying that he wants to take Kenpo in the right direction.  They don't call him the Ambasador to Kenpo for nothing.


----------



## Seig (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *Now that EP Jr. is at the helm of the IKKA there are alot of people coming back.  I'm not saying he is a high ranking Black belt or anything.  I'm just saying that he wants to take Kenpo in the right direction.  They don't call him the Ambasador to Kenpo for nothing. *


Then why is he promoting Systema instead of Kenpo?


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 11, 2004)

For year he has been taking as well as promoting other Kenpo not other systems.  Now that his mother is no longer the President of the IKKA he has an agenda to adhere to.  

     What we all forget is what EP said when "fist meets flesh thats karate."  What EPJr. was doing was promoting Kenpo not Other Systems he has only worn one patch that I am aware of one is the IKKA.  

    Forget about all of the different systems if they are truly different and good Kenpo it will stand on its own (and we should praise them for that).  We have seen it in the past.  We have also seen them fall.  I am not going to sit here and list the organizations that I think are weak.  However I will say that very few organizations after splitting have changed (progressed) very much. 
:rofl: 

    In summary Listen to what the man has to say.  Im not saying lets all run off  and join the IKKA.   I do think some of these less organized and original organizations could use some guidance.

    For the record I am not apart of any organization.  

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Jan 12, 2004)

i just don't know why there is no a successor of AK and why Ed Parker Jr doesnt' want to be a successor of AK ?

it seems to me that EP Jr did not learn AK in his early age ???????

he only learned from Doc recently. Not sure why he was not interested in learning???

i just jump right head in this discussion and if my questions weren't answered previously, please answer them here. Thanks.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Then why is he promoting Systema instead of Kenpo? *



this is certainly interesting. are you sure he is promoting systema???

you had a good question right there. I want to know why. Perhaps, AK is not up to his standard???? it is my educated guesss


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i just don't know why there is no a successor of AK and why Ed Parker Jr doesnt' want to be a successor of AK ?
> 
> it seems to me that EP Jr did not learn AK in his early age ???????
> ...



    EP Jr. did learn American Kenpo who do you think did most of the graphics and writing of the manuals.  He had much more mental knowledge than physical.  

    As for lessons he had a many of lessons when he was young most of them took place in the living room with Sr.  

    When they say promoting other systems they are refereing to other Kenpo systems such as IKCA.  

Thanks 
Rick:cheers:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 12, 2004)

One of the differences between America and other countries is that here, what's supposed to matter is who you are, not who your daddy was. 

China and Japan have somewhat different traditions, in large part because the arts were taught (and passed down) within families. Even there, however, my understanding is that sons and daughters who did not study and otherwise earn their positions as the head of a style were given, at most, honorary titles out of respect for their family.

Why would anybody want things otherwise? It's a serious question: what would be the point?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Then why is he promoting Systema instead of Kenpo? *



Is he studying under Vladimir Vasiliev?


----------

